# Стоит ли ребенку заниматься художественной гимнастикой?



## Екатерина79 (12 Апр 2017)

Дочке 7 лет ровно будет недели через две-три. 
Можно ли заниматься художественной гимнастикой 2-3 раза в неделю по часу в подготовительной группе? Не навредит ли это? 
Нам нужно для мышц, осанки и просто уметь упражнения делать и работать с мячами, скакалкой и пр 
И дочке нравится.. Она гибкая и стройная. Но мышцы слабенькие. Сколиоз (ттт) ортопед не ставил (два раза были). Только немного грудная клетка деформирована - чуть внутрь чтоли, но сказали это ничего страшного, потом мышцами обрастет - ничего видно не будет.
Конечно мы хотим заниматься не профессионально, ну может хотя бы 3 месяца, а потом на танцы..
Они мостики делают, упражнения разные на тонус мышц как понимаю (и лодочку) , березку, и легкую растяжку ... Вроде легкую, никто ж насильно не будет же маленьких детей тянуть в студии... Не к соревнованиям же готовиться... Они просто ездят на выступления, но не на соревнования. Я так понимаю любительская художественная студия. ИЛи нельзя назвать художественную гимнастику любительской? Просто без фанатизма как готовят профессиональных гимнасток...
Интересно мнение докторов.
Тренер посмотрела дочку, сказал все у нее  в порядке и все есть для гимнастики, но слабенькая ...
Интересно мнение доктороф и мнение тех кто знает в этом деле что-то.
Спасибо , если кто ответит. 
P.S. Открытый урок подготовительной группе  я на видео видела - ничего так такого не было - я бы сказала как лфк.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Апр 2017)

Если ребёнок хочет заниматься - пусть занимается!


----------



## Екатерина79 (12 Апр 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, ей нравится, она дома как начала делать - я и подумала что лучше отправить ее тогда на занятия, чем по видео смотреть на девочек и повторять с энтузиазмом и размахом)
ВОт отправила, быстро нашла недалеко в государств. центре для детей - кружок по художественной гимнастике, конечно предварительно посмотрев видео открытого урока с родителями подготовительной группы ... И тренер женщина , у которой уже внуки конечно есть я думаю... Она малышей готовит.. Дочку посмотрела, взяла ее внепланово , договорились...
Но теперь насмотрелась ужасов в интернете, как занимаются серьезно девочки - ужаснулась конечно...
Вот  теперь наблюдаю и думаю, стоит ли ? ИЛи немного ничего страшного - на пользу пойдет в подготовительной группе, а далее не идти в вышестоящую группу, а увильнуть на танцы - она дома любит танцевать современные танцы и до этого индийские наворачивала тут...
Меня пугают  изгибы при мостах - дочке нужно говорить чтобы сильно не перегибалась чтоли или тренер там все объясняет и доверять ей? )))
Свои страхи никуда не деть) А то она уже почти на шпагат села - еще пару занятий и легко садиться будет)
Вот узнаю... Спасибо за Ваше мнение!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Апр 2017)

@Екатерина79, ужастиков в интернете множество. Да, в художественной гимнастике тренировка даже у 7-8 летних девочек может длиться 5-6 часов. И так 6 раз в неделю. Но там родители мечтают о такой же славе для своих дочерей,  какова имеется у Алины Кабаевой и Маргариты Мамун.
У вас же совершенно иная ситуация. Тем более, в любой момент можете забрать ребёнка из спортивной секции.


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Апр 2017)

Спасибо, Владимир Иванович! Конечно нам не нужна никакая слава) а нужно здоровье и радость ребенка) Буду тогда наблюдать и по плану перейдем на спортивные танцы с хореографией  Все равно я так понимаю эта база пригодится, тк просмотрев вчера некоторые открытые занятия по балету, хореографии, танцевальные студии - основополагающие упражнения (базовые) почти те же... прогибы, лодочки и пр... ОФП пройти (общая физ. подготовка), а там плавно надеюсь перейти все же) А то вчера слышала от родителей, ожидающих детей, что года через два чтоли пожестче нагрузка вроде как ... а переизгибы думаю не нужны... еще буду изучать эту тему) спасибо! 
А так конечно дочке нравится - потом дома все упражнения показывает - чем они там занимались - мостики, березка, лодочки, с мячиком и скакалками отрабатывают программу, шпагат вроде нежно... и дочке объясняю конечно через боль и силу ничего не делать - вплане переизгибов и растяжек... А то вчера девочка одна после занятий сама села резко чтоли и заплакала - мышцы кажется внутренние перерастянула - потянула.. ужасть)
Но я вчера случайно зашла к залу - прозрачные двери (в другом зале вчера занимались) - дочка стоит , кто-то сидит и слушают что там говорит тренер и одна девочка сделала изгиб назад (мостик из положения стоя назад!) и до пола! Я чет в шоке была) ДОчка конечно так не может сейчас и вроде не делает... РАссказала, что ей спинку поддерживали во время мостика... Мостик получается высокий хороший такой... Вот чет страшно стало - а вдруг ее тоже так из положения стоя назад научат делать мостик к полу руками - не вредно? )))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Апр 2017)

Около года в спортклубе, где я веду приём пациентов,  проходят занятия по художественной гимнастике у девочек из одной спортивных школ города. Так там такое выделывают девчушки 6-7-и лет!
Вот и Ваша дочь со временем будет легко делать то, что повергло Вас в "шок".


----------



## Екатерина79 (15 Апр 2017)

конечно красота... (художественная гимнастика) Ее уже за 3 занятия научили делать упражнения с мячом - прям программное выступление  конечно у нее очень красиво грациозно нежно пластично и артистично получается с чувством  посмотрим  спасибо . Может немного поучится и на хип-хоп


----------

